# Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.

Mod Edit: Sources are required





__





						Marjorie Taylor Greene Is Getting Schooled After Describing Kwanzaa As A 'Fake Religion'
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.


Yeah. You should never speak another word for the rest of your life, but it looks like we are doomed with your idiotic presence. Lucy us. Not.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 28, 2021)

It's not fake? Who created it?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 28, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's not fake? Who created it?


The CIA.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 28, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's not fake? Who created it?


Some ex con.


----------



## Circe (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.


She's right, though. How about right? I've read about Kwanzaa. You could, too. It's just a crazy fraud. 

Same deal with Mormonism --- a total fraud invented by a known con man. I think there is a lot to saying the truth.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 28, 2021)

But yes.  He is a psychopath.


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's not fake? Who created it?


No, the idiot really did say this, in response to the college republican national committee issuing Kwanzaa greetings to all celebrants. It was just on the news. business insider.com Home>politics


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

Circe said:


> She's right, though. How about right? I've read about Kwanzaa. You could, too. It's just a crazy fraud.
> 
> Same deal with Mormonism --- a total fraud invented by a known con man. I think there is a lot to saying the truth.


Kwanzaa is not a holiday. It's a week-long celebration of African heritage.  Mormonism is a religion so of course it's fake.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.


give her a break

She believes in Jewish Space Lasers


----------



## Circe (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.


I'm liking her better and better. She has courage, and she's usually right. 

Huh. MTG for prez when she gets a little age on her?


----------



## wamose (Dec 28, 2021)

MTG for Speaker in 2022. McCarthy can bring her coffee.


----------



## miketx (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.


It is fake. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> No, the idiot really did say this, in response to the college republican national committee issuing Kwanzaa greetings to all celebrants. It was just on the news. business insider.com Home>politics



Which psychopath created it?


----------



## night_son (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.



Is everyone not entitled to their own opinion? I mean, if a fan of the movie _Return of the Living Dead_ wanted to make a religion out of that film and put up a tree made out of human leg bones every year, why persecute them for it? Yeah, sure I suppose the whole eating brains thing sounds a bit wild, but I digress . . . for I am part Pennsylvania Dutch and . . .


----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2021)

miketex said:


> It is fake. Stop embarrassing yourself.



Second that.


----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Which psychopath created it?




...and second that too.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 28, 2021)

Circe said:


> She's right, though. How about right? I've read about Kwanzaa. You could, too. It's just a crazy fraud.
> 
> Same deal with Mormonism --- a total fraud invented by a known con man. I think there is a lot to saying the truth.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2021)

miketex said:


> It is fake. Stop embarrassing yourself.


It’s her Twitter account

You can’t fix Stupid


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 28, 2021)

Circe said:


> I'm liking her better and better. She has courage, and she's usually right.
> 
> Huh. MTG for prez when she gets a little age on her?


She was certainly right this time.   Kwanzaa was designed to replace the religious holiday of Christmas.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 28, 2021)

night_son said:


> Is everyone not entitled to their own opinion? I mean, if a fan of the movie _Return of the Living Dead_ wanted to make a religion out of that film and put up a tree made out of human leg bones every year, why persecute them for it? Yeah, sure I suppose the whole eating brains thing sounds a bit wild, but I digress . . . for I am part Pennsylvania Dutch and . . .


I mean, Ron L. Hubbard wrote a book, espousing how easily humans can be duped into believing a false god, and many people did with Scientology.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She was certainly right this time.   Kwanzaa was designed to replace the religious holiday of Christmas.


Actually it was intentionally meant to compliment Christmas 

Margie Greene is a racist bitch


----------



## bravoactual (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...



She has become her own caricature.  Kinda says it all.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> She has become her own caricature.  Kinda says it all.



The gift that keeps on giving for Democrats

They can point to Greene, Gossar and Boebert and say…….THAT is how Republicans are


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...



  She didn't say it very well, but what she appears to have meant to say is correct.

  Kwanzaa is not a religion, of course; its a fake holiday, created by a violent criminal cult leader.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Dec 28, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Yeah. You should never speak another word for the rest of your life, but it looks like we are doomed with your idiotic presence.


DITTO!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> She didn't say it very well, but what she appears to have meant to say is correct.
> 
> Kwanzaa is not a religion, of course; its a fake holiday, created by a violent criminal cult leader.



Kwanzaa is a real holiday based on real human values

Christmas is based on a fantasy about a 14 year old virgin being impregnated by a God


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


MTG knows nothing about Kwaanza and did not come up with this talking point. She was fed this talking point by a strategist, with the strategy of securing the votes of racist idiots.

So, think about what this means:

She and her strategists think a large part of her base is comprised of angry, racist idiots.

That is what MTG thinks of her own supporters. There it is, plain as day.

They are too busy whining about being called "deplorable" to notice who actually thinks the least of them: Their cult high priests.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 28, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She was certainly right this time.   Kwanzaa was designed to replace the religious holiday of Christmas.



  The criminal and terrorist Ron Everett, AKA Maulana Karenga, thought that black people should not celebrate a _“white man's holiday”_ so he made up a fake holiday, using some African-sounding words and principles that have no connection to anything genuinely to do with Africa or any of the people or cultures there.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Dec 28, 2021)

miketex said:


> It is fake. Stop embarrassing yourself.



you would


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


The magaturd's lawmaker social media influencer. The hillbillies here are obsessed with her.


----------



## sparky (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


so by definition of '_religion_' , Kwanzaa is not one.....?

gotcha, thx

~S~


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> give her a break
> 
> She believes in Jewish Space Lasers


I know, the thing that's scary is look how many crazies just like her that are on this site. Hatred and ignorance are America's real enemies.


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> The magaturd's lawmaker social media influencer. The hillbillies here are obsessed with her.


Why is the big question ? Through hillbillies enjoy all the lies ? Or do they not really care, they just want to be entertained, and that's why they elect jokes !😉


----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2021)

I have never in my life heard of a Kwanzaa religion. May be it's out there....but 

I have always lived in a Judeo-Christian Civilization.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann Do you Leftists have this woman on 24 hour surveillance? Jeez I've never heard her speak ONCE I don't even know what she sounds like and apparently she and Trump torture your dreams every night.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Stann Do you Leftists have this woman on 24 hour surveillance? Jeez I've never heard her speak ONCE I don't even know what she sounds like and apparently she and Trump torture your dreams every night.


Oh, well allow me:

She is one of the high priests of the cult insurrection. She is a messenger for the Big Lie and a face of the GOP effort to steal future elections.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Why is the big question ? Through hillbillies enjoy all the lies ? Or do they not really care, they just want to be entertained, and that's why they elect jokes !😉


*Yes*. And sadly, it's *exactly* as superficial as that.


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 28, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It’s her Twitter account
> 
> You can’t fix Stupid


The House has always had some "quirky" members.  I'll take MTG over the psychopath "squaddies" any day.  Those women are down for some serious evil if they ever gain power and seniority.


----------



## miketx (Dec 28, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> you would


Yes


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2021)

A weird fake holiday invented in 1967 by a cult leaderesque felon who beat women and tortured them with soldering irons. Yay let’s celebrate, Happy Kwanza!


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 28, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh, well allow me:
> 
> She is one of the high priests of the cult insurrection. She is a messenger for the Big Lie and a face of the GOP effort to steal future elections.


NO ONE has been charged with insurrection.  It's a bullshit LIE and if any more election thefts occur, there will be a serious price to pay for America.  The choice for this nation has always been the ballot or the bullet.  Apparently, 2016 marked the transition from one to the other.  It's a damned shame what you people are doing to this nation but if it's a fight you want, you'll get it.  The only winners will be our enemies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> NO ONE has been charged with insurrection.  It's a bullshit LIE and if any more election thefts occur, there will be a serious price to pay for America.  The choice for this nation has always been the ballot or the bullet.  Apparently, 2016 marked the transition from one to the other.  It's a damned shame what you people are doing to this nation but if it's a fight you want, you'll get it.  The only winners will be our enemies.


Neat!

But she is a high priest of the cult insurrection. And her dumb ass is getting exposed for it.


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

skye said:


> I have never in my life heard of a Kwanzaa religion. May be it's out there....but
> 
> I have always lived in a Judeo-Christian Civilization.


There is no Kwanzaa religion Kwanzaa is a celebration of African heritage.


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 28, 2021)

Circe said:


> I'm liking her better and better. She has courage, and she's usually right.
> 
> Huh. *MTG for prez* when she gets a little age on her?


That sound you just heard was Liberal heads EXPLODING   
They'd curl into the fetal position and be weeping uncontrollably if she ran.  The same group would cheer AOC, the Jihadi twins, and the magic black cue-ball if any of them wanted to run.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Dec 28, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> The House has always had some "quirky" members.  I'll take MTG over the psychopath "squaddies" any day.  Those women are down for some serious evil if they ever gain power and seniority.


Accountability is *communism*!!!


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 28, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Neat!
> 
> But she is a high priest of the cult insurrection. And her dumb ass is getting exposed for it.


Do you HONESTLY believe that the riot on 1/6 constituted an insurrection?  REALLY?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> They'd curl into the fetal position and be weeping uncontrollably if she ran.


Uh...if she ran for president?

Just put the democrat win in the books right now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> There is no Kwanzaa religion Kwanzaa is a celebration of African heritage.



Who invented it?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Who invented it?


Constantine.

No wait, that was Christmas.


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

Opie said:


> A weird fake holiday invented in 1967 by a cult leaderesque felon who beat women and tortured them with soldering irons. Yay let’s celebrate, Happy Kwanza!


The idea behind the holiday was a good one. To increase pride in African heritage. The fact that a felon created it is is simply ironic. Good ideas come from the most unlikely places.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Dec 28, 2021)

Circe said:


> I'm liking her better and better. She has courage, and she's usually right.
> 
> Huh. MTG for prez when she gets a little age on her?


You like her because she thinks like you do. But she isn't nearly as hot as Boebert is. So she'll be dismissed as cray-cray. 
She already look like she got some age on her.


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Constantine.
> 
> No wait, that was Christmas.


 There's nothing wrong with Kwanzaa. There's something definitely wrong with Marjorie Taylor Greene. I think it's a far-right technique for trying to distract criticism directed at them.


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


Thank you moderator for posting that site.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 28, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana Sorry to hear your dreams are also tortured by this woman! What does she do exactly?


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's not fake? Who created it?


All religion is fake, but Kwanzaa is not a religion and it doesn't matter who created it. It was a good idea. It's a chance for black Americans to celebrate their African heritage. Pride is badly needed in that community. One of the saddest moments in my life occurred in 1976 in New Orleans. I was having a picnic lunch with a friend and close by where was a black family. And obviously affluent white family passed by enjoying the day out for a walk. This caught the attention of all the black children. Shortly afterwards, one of the smallest of those children said to his mother, " When I grow up, I want to be white. " That is when I realized, years and years of indoctrination that black people are inferior to whites takes a terrible toll on everyone. The oppressors and the oppressed both suffer.


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Fort Fun Indiana Sorry to hear your dreams are also tortured by this woman! What does she do exactly?


Ignorance is always disturbing. There's plenty of it in this world and nothing to get upset about or lose sleep over; but it should always be addressed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Fort Fun Indiana Sorry to hear your dreams are also tortured by this woman! What does she do exactly?


They aren't. I was explaining to you why so many left and right are familiar with this woman (despite being unfamiliar with many other congresspeople).

You're welcome, asshole.


----------



## DudleySmith (Dec 28, 2021)

night_son said:


> Yeah, sure I suppose the whole eating brains thing sounds a bit wild, but I digress . . . for I am part Pennsylvania Dutch and . . .



One of those scrapple aficionados eh?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> All religion is fake, but Kwanzaa is not a religion and it doesn't matter who created it. It was a good idea. It's a chance for black Americans to celebrate their African heritage. Pride is badly needed in that community. One of the saddest moments in my life occurred in 1976 in New Orleans. I was having a picnic lunch with a friend and close by where was a black family. And obviously affluent white family passed by enjoying the day out for a walk. This caught the attention of all the black children. Shortly afterwards, one of the smallest of those children said to his mother, " When I grow up, I want to be white. " That is when I realized, years and years of indoctrination that black people are inferior to whites takes a terrible toll on everyone. The oppressors and the oppressed both suffer.



*All religion is fake, but Kwanzaa is not a religion and it doesn't matter who created it. *

It's a holiday. Who created it?


----------



## Hellokitty (Dec 28, 2021)

Weird how libs are defending kwanzaa but won't tell us who created it?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 28, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> You can’t fix Stupid


You prove that with your every post.


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *All religion is fake, but Kwanzaa is not a religion and it doesn't matter who created it. *
> 
> It's a holiday. Who created it?


Doctor Maulana Karenga, a professor and chairman of Black Studies at California State University in Long Beach, California in 1966. It is a compilation of various ceremonies celebrated in 55 nations in Africa, most celebrating the harvest ( akin to our Thanksgiving. It is a celebration of life.


----------



## Stann (Dec 28, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> Weird how libs are defending kwanzaa but won't tell us who created it?


I just did in post number 63. the origin doesn't matter, the celebration does. And it is not political, despite your efforts to make it so. Most things in life are not political, at least most of the good things in life aren't political.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Doctor Maulana Karenga, a professor and chairman of Black Studies at California State University in Long Beach, California in 1966.



Sounds like a great guy. Anything else to know about him?


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sounds like a great guy. Anything else to know about him?


He was a wise man. He realized American blacks had been disenfranchised from their heritage and had low self-esteem very little pride in themselves. It was a good effort on his part


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 29, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's not fake? Who created it?


It’s as real as the Dim claim that our “democracy” is in danger.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> He was a wise man. He realized American blacks had been disenfranchised from their heritage and had low self-esteem very little pride in themselves. It was a good effort on his part



Anything else?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Doctor Maulana Karenga, a professor and chairman of Black Studies at California State University in Long Beach, California in 1966. It is a compilation of various ceremonies celebrated in 55 nations in Africa, most celebrating the harvest ( akin to our Thanksgiving. It is a celebration of life.


Celebrated in 55 nations in Africa my ass.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> He was a wise man. He realized American blacks had been disenfranchised from their heritage and had low self-esteem very little pride in themselves. It was a good effort on his part


Maybe he should had just encouraged them to move back to Africa.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Anything else?


Before he became a professor and turned his life into good acts, during his youth he was a member of the Black Panthers and served four years in prison for felony assault and false imprisonment. But this is information should not diminish the fact that he brought the beautiful celebration of life known as Kwanzaa to African Americans. The criminal aspect of his life is often used by white supremacist to detract from the good that he did in his life.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...



I think she suits the Republican  party  with her mad far right views.  
But oh the irony when You talk about her hating people. Have a look at how you hate democrats. You bald  faced hypocrite. Piss off.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I think she suits the Republican  party  with her mad far right views.
> But oh the irony when You talk about her hating people. Have a look at how you hate democrats. You bald  faced hypocrite. Piss off.


This isn't about Democrats this isn't about Republicans this is about one crazy woman in Congress that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Doctor Maulana Karenga, a professor and chairman of Black Studies at California State University in Long Beach, California in 1966. It is a compilation of various ceremonies celebrated in 55 nations in Africa, most celebrating the harvest ( akin to our Thanksgiving. It is a celebration of life.



  Also a convicted violent felon, a criminal, a terrorist, a sexual abuser.  And batshit crazy.  Once the founder and leader of a bizarre cult that was likewise.

  That is what you honor, when you celebrate Kwanzaa.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> I just did in post number 63. the origin doesn't matter, the celebration does. And it is not political, despite your efforts to make it so. Most things in life are not political, at least most of the good things in life aren't political.



  See Post 315.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Also a convicted violent felon, a criminal, a terrorist, a sexual abuser.  And batshit crazy.  Once the founder and leader of a bizarre cult that was likewise.
> 
> That is what you honor, when you celebrate Kwanzaa.


You're just proved my point, it doesn't matter. It only matters to White Supremacists who are trying to discredit the celebration. It's origins are from Africa, the man responsible for bringing it to America is just a human being capable of doing it wrong and right like any of us. You can condemn him if you wish for all it's worth. But you can't condemn Kwanzaa.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 29, 2021)

Something just occurred to me.

  Ronald McKinley Everett, AKA Maulana Ndabezitha Karenga, is an American citizen, born in America, to parents who were also born in America.

  I know that back in his day, _“cultural appropriation”_ wasn't the thing that it is now, but by adoption a fake _“African”_ name, and creating a fake _“African”_ holiday out of fake _“African”_ principles, none of which would be at all recognizable to a genuine African person; would this not be a rather blatant example of _“cultural appropriation”_?

  Or is _“cultural appropriation”_ only a bad thing when it is a conservative that is being accused of it?


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Something just occurred to me.
> 
> Ronald McKinley Everett, AKA Maulana Ndabezitha Karenga, is an American citizen, born in America, to parents who were also born in America.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Only a twisted mind could come up with that diatribe.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It’s her Twitter account
> 
> You can’t fix Stupid


I think the idiot is saying Kawanza is fake, not that the loon said what she said. Which part of "Kawanza is not a religion" don't these nimrods get?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 29, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> Weird how libs are defending kwanzaa but won't tell us who created it?


Oh no, African Americans celebrating their African Americanism...how dare they!!!


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> I think the idiot is saying Kawanza is fake, not that the loon said what she said. Which part of "Kawanza is not a religion" don't these nimrods get?


They are trying to discredit the holiday in any way they can. They even attack the American man responsible for introduction into the United States. That would be like discussing Washington from the point of view that he's was a slaveholder and not to point out that he was President of the United States led the revolutionary army etc etc. It's very sad when they have to go that low in order to make their point and their point is racism loud and clear. Maybe even race hatred cuz they're trying to take this away from black people.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> They are trying to discredit the holiday in any way they can. They even attack the American man responsible for introduction into the United States. That would be like discussing Washington from the point of view that he's was a slaveholder and not to point out that he was President of the United States led the revolutionary army etc etc. It's very sad when they have to go that low in order to make their point and their point is racism loud and clear. Maybe even race hatred cuz they're trying to take this away from black people.


To be fair, Karenga was convicted of what he did. However, that was just but a slice of his life and he did his time. I'm more objecting to the fact that the usual cacophony of racist dweebs put their heads above the parapet all the while pretending they're not racist, trump-loving, fat, white trailer trash.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

L


theHawk said:


> Maybe he should had just encouraged them to move back to Africa.


Why don't you just go back to hell.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> See Post 315.


I think you better go to bed, or check into a mental institution. I just checked in the post on this thread only go up to 84 so far this will make 85 I'm done talking to you cuz you don't make any sense at all. Good night.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> Weird how libs are defending kwanzaa but won't tell us who created it?


Let's talk about Washington disregard the fact that he was the first President of the United States, the leader in the revolutionary war. Let's just talk about him as a slave owner disregard all his accomplishments denigrate his accomplishments if possible and that is why this question doesn't matter. The holiday started in 1966. It is set it is a celebration of Black American heritage. Only white supremacists on this site are trying to denigrate it by bringing up the man who brought it to America has a criminal record. That was a small part of his life, most of his life was good. I'm bringing Kwanzaa to America was a great achievement.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again...


These people, from the orange top down, don't embarrass themselves.  They don't realize that what they are doing and saying would be embarrassing to a normal person.

They're not embarrassed, they're proud.  Like an eight year child who blurts something out for attention, thinking it's witty or intelligent.


----------



## sparky (Dec 29, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> The House has always had some "quirky" members. I'll take MTG over the psychopath "squaddies" any day. Those women are down for some serious evil if they ever gain power and seniority.


probably why i like her, guess i'm all for some 'evil' in Congress , eh?


Stann said:


> When I grow up, I want to be white.


..


~S~


----------



## surada (Dec 29, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's not fake? Who created it?




LOLOL.. She's the female version of Trump. What a stupid woman.


----------



## surada (Dec 29, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She was certainly right this time.   Kwanzaa was designed to replace the religious holiday of Christmas.



She's a moron. Ever heard of St Patrick's Day? Its a big deal in Savannah.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> These people, from the orange top down, don't embarrass themselves.  They don't realize that what they are doing and saying would be embarrassing to a normal person.
> 
> They're not embarrassed, they're proud.  Like an eight year child who blurts something out for attention, thinking it's witty or intelligent.


I can totally agree with that, the people who support them must be just as sick.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

surada said:


> She's a moron. Ever heard of St Patrick's Day? Its a big deal in Savannah.


The idea of Kwanzaa was designed from a compilation of various African harvest festivals. When Africans were brought to this country as slaves it was a big disconnect from the heritage and their culture. This was created to give American Blacks a sense of pride in their history and culture. It's a beautiful idea.


----------



## surada (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> The idea of Kwanzaa was designed from a compilation of various African harvest festivals. When Africans were brought to this country as slaves it was a big disconnect from the heritage and their culture. This was created to give American Blacks a sense of pride in their history and culture. It's a beautiful idea.



Well, the Irish celebrate their heritage .. so do the Italians, why not celebrate African heritage.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

surada said:


> Well, the Irish celebrate their heritage .. so do the Italians, why not celebrate African heritage.


Now you're talking. It's only fair and reasonable. It's no slight against whites it's not anti-white it's just pro black in the sense that it's trying to develop self-esteem etc all the good things any person needs.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2021)

Conservatives are outraged that Blacks would have their own holiday celebrating their culture

Fake holiday


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Conservatives are outraged that Blacks would have their own holiday celebrating their culture
> 
> Fake holiday


Real conservatives wouldn't care about a black holiday. The people that are complaining are either racists or white supremacists. They're also calling a big holiday for trying to make it illegitimate or something. They don't want the blocks to have anything I guess; especially something that builds pride and self-esteem in blacks.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It’s her Twitter account
> 
> You can’t fix Stupid


we know. you're still here.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> I can totally agree with that, the people who support them must be just as sick.


This is a group pathology the world hasn't seen in a LONG time.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2021)

iceberg said:


> we know. you're still here.


LOL
You voted for Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Real conservatives wouldn't care about a black holiday. The people that are complaining are either racists or white supremacists. They're also calling a big holiday for trying to make it illegitimate or something. They don't want the blocks to have anything I guess; especially something that builds pride and self-esteem in blacks.


NOT FAIR!

They have a Black History Month but no White History Month


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> NOT FAIR!
> 
> They have a Black History Month but no White History Month


Whites have the other 11 months, just a reminder.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Whites have the other 11 months, just a reminder.


Whites wrote the history


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Whites wrote the history


Actually many people's and many nations have written history throughout the ages. During the dark ages in Europe, Arab Muslims kept Western history alive. Here in America history has been documented mostly by white men that's why it doesn't paint a complete picture of our history.


----------



## AMart (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Kwanzaa is a real holiday based on real human values
> 
> Christmas is based on a fantasy about a 14 year old virgin being impregnated by a God


Not surprised you are an atheist loser. Typical leftist that worships genocidal dictators.


----------



## AMart (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Whites wrote the history


Who would write American history, Chinese or Nigerians?


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's not fake? Who created it?


After all the incessant posts by by racists and / or white supremacists on this thread. I'm probably going to open up a new can of worms by asking a question. What isn't fake about Christmas ? The pagan aspects of Christmas are gift giving, the image of Santa Claus, Christmas stockings, Christmas caroling, decking the halls with Holly and decorating trees. These aspects of Christmas were borrowed from the pagans. And to top it all off Christ wasn't born on December 25th. Sorry,  but you brought all this on yourselves.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

AMart said:


> Not surprised you are an atheist loser. Typical leftist that worships genocidal dictators.


I can understand how your sick mind justifies attacking a holiday that would inspire self value and pride in African Americans. Your demeanor suggests nothing but hatred.


----------



## AMart (Dec 29, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The criminal and terrorist Ron Everett, AKA Maulana Karenga, thought that black people should not celebrate a _“white man's holiday”_ so he made up a fake holiday, using some African-sounding words and principles that have no connection to anything genuinely to do with Africa or any of the people or cultures there.


Which was aligned with all of the indoctrination at that time that getting married then having kids, getting good grades, speaking proper English, being Christian is acting "white". A bunch of idiot blacks became muslims because they thought that was their religion although Muhammed had black slaves. Hilarious.


----------



## AMart (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> I can understand how your sick mind justifies attacking a holiday that would inspire self value and pride in African Americans. Your demeanor suggests nothing but hatred.


Nobody celebrates this fake holiday you racist anti Christian weirdo. Your hatred for real American culture is evil.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Actually many people's and many nations have written history throughout the ages. During the dark ages in Europe, Arab Muslims kept Western history alive. Here in America history has been documented mostly by white men that's why it doesn't paint a complete picture of our history.


When I went to school, the history of Africa started when white men arrived 
The history of Mexico and South America was not about the Mayans, Aztecs and Incas, it was about the white explorers conquering them


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 29, 2021)

surada said:


> She's a moron. Ever heard of St Patrick's Day? Its a big deal in Savannah.


I've heard of Let's Go Brandon and funt caces.  That's you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Before he became a professor and turned his life into good acts, during his youth he was a member of the Black Panthers and served four years in prison for felony assault and false imprisonment. But this is information should not diminish the fact that he brought the beautiful celebration of life known as Kwanzaa to African Americans. The criminal aspect of his life is often used by white supremacist to detract from the good that he did in his life.



Oh, felony assault. Not very wise.

*The criminal aspect of his life is often used by white supremacist to detract from the good that he did in his life.*

No one should mention his violent criminal past because "white supremacists"?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> This isn't about Democrats this isn't about Republicans this is about one crazy woman in Congress that shouldn't be there.



Only one crazy woman in Congress?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 29, 2021)

It's a simple formula to appeal to racists and various trolls:

Find something nasty to say about black people or something they like, but insert a factual basis.

Then you can throw your hands up and say, "I'm not saying I'm just saying". 

Toddskee seems especially enamored with this.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> LOL
> You voted for Trump


LOL

you didn't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> During the dark ages in Europe, Arab Muslims kept Western history alive.



How'd they do that? Where?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Kwanzaa is a real holiday based on real human values
> 
> Christmas is based on a fantasy about a 14 year old virgin being impregnated by a God


I thought that was your fantasy.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2021)

iceberg said:


> I thought that was your fantasy.


Hundred million celebrate the impregnation of a 14 year old every year


----------



## iceberg (Dec 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Hundred million celebrate the impregnation of a 14 year old every year


do they send you cards also?


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> This isn't about Democrats this isn't about Republicans this is about one crazy woman in Congress that shouldn't be there.



Crazy woman??? 
You republicans installed a crazy man as POTUS. He was a narcissistic whore jockey who knew nothing about the country he lived in. A self assessed genius and without a Christian hair on his body but you tolerated that purely because you hate democrats. 
Now who is crazy dickhead.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 29, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Crazy woman???
> You republicans installed a crazy man as POTUS. He was a narcissistic whore jockey who knew nothing about the country he lived in. A self assessed genius and without a Christian hair on his body but you tolerated that purely because you hate democrats.
> Now who is crazy dickhead.


God damn, change a word or, two this still applies. 

dickhead.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 29, 2021)

iceberg said:


> God damn, change a word or, two this still applies.
> 
> dickhead.


You don't like being reminded of what you did. He was an idiot and you worshipped him. Sucked in like a sponge.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

AMart said:


> Nobody celebrates this fake holiday you racist anti Christian weirdo. Your hatred for real American culture is evil.


If you can't give a minority one damn holiday a year, you are not a Christian, you are not an American of any worth and you are not much of a human being.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

iceberg said:


> I thought that was your fantasy.


You managed to show your true colors when you made that statement. You are a very sick person. I wouldn't trust any child around you. To be able to even think like that should be a crime.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Circe said:


> She's right, though. How about right? I've read about Kwanzaa. You could, too. It's just a crazy fraud.
> 
> Same deal with Mormonism --- a total fraud invented by a known con man. I think there is a lot to saying the truth.


And you don't think Christianity is one of the biggest cons there is. Christmas is largely a fake holiday. Jesus was not even born on December 25th. Any biblical scholar worth his salt would tell you that. Most all the customs revolving around Christmas are pagan in origin, not Christian. Hate to burst your bubble but it's the truth. Most if not all of your authors of the Bible were religious zealots who probably stoned and murdered people who didn't believe as they do. Now you are starting to understand what Christianity is all about it's about control not about Christ.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> And you don't think Christianity is one of the biggest cons there is. Christmas is largely a fake holiday. Jesus was not even born on December 25th. Any biblical scholar worth his salt would tell you that. Most all the customs revolving around Christmas are pagan in origin, not Christian. Hate to burst your bubble but it's the truth. Most if not all of your authors of the Bible were religious zealots who probably stoned and murdered people who didn't believe as they do. Now you are starting to understand what Christianity is all about it's about control not about Christ.


Right. Who cares? I celebrate Christmas, and I am atheist. We don't sit around and think about how Constantine invented the holiday to control the sheep. We just enjoy being together and giving each other gifts and talking about the year that just passed and past Christmases.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 29, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You don't like being reminded of what you did. He was an idiot and you worshipped him. Sucked in like a sponge.


I like you 

you make me laugh.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right. Who cares? I celebrate Christmas, and I am atheist. We don't sit around and think about how Constantine invented the holiday to control the sheep. We just enjoy being together and giving each other gifts and talking about the year that just passed and past Christmases.


I have lots of Christian friends but I never met Christians like the people who call themselves Christians on here they aren't they're fake Christians Christians don't act like this.


----------



## Circe (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> And you don't think Christianity is one of the biggest cons there is. Christmas is largely a fake holiday. Jesus was not even born on December 25th. Any biblical scholar worth his salt would tell you that. Most all the customs revolving around Christmas are pagan in origin, not Christian. Hate to burst your bubble but it's the truth. Most if not all of your authors of the Bible were religious zealots who probably stoned and murdered people who didn't believe as they do. Now you are starting to understand what Christianity is all about it's about control not about Christ.


Where do you stand on the Historical Jesus question? That is, whether he actually was a real person or not?


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Circe said:


> Where do you stand on the Historical Jesus question? That is, whether he actually was a real person or not?


I believe that he actually existed and he had a beautiful philosophy on life.


----------



## Circe (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> I believe that he actually existed and he had a beautiful philosophy on life.


! You surprise me. Quite a lot of people think he was like King Arthur, someone much heard of for centuries but not actually real. I think Jesus was a real person, however.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Circe said:


> ! You surprise me. Quite a lot of people think he was like King Arthur, someone much heard of for centuries but not actually real. I think Jesus was a real person, however.


He was a very gentle person. What's not to like. Have a great day.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Circe said:


> I'm liking her better and better. She has courage, and she's usually right.
> 
> Huh. MTG for prez when she gets a little age on her?


If that crazy loon ever even ran for president we would be the laughing stock of the whole world. One psychopath was enough.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

wamose said:


> MTG for Speaker in 2022. McCarthy can bring her coffee.


I don't know how this crazy lady is still in Congress, she should have been kicked out long ago.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Circe said:


> She's right, though. How about right? I've read about Kwanzaa. You could, too. It's just a crazy fraud.
> 
> Same deal with Mormonism --- a total fraud invented by a known con man. I think there is a lot to saying the truth.


Wake up already. All religions are fake. Fortunately Kwanzaa is not a religion it's simply a celebration of life.


----------



## Circe (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> I don't know how this crazy lady is still in Congress, she should have been kicked out long ago.


We like her, is how. I've gotten plural letters asking for money for her re-election and she's not in my state.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 29, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's not fake? Who created it?


A guy named Saul/Paul created a fake religion.................as did a guy named Mohammed................as did a guy named Joseph Smith...............as did a guy named L. Ron Hubbard.....................


----------



## bodecea (Dec 29, 2021)

Circe said:


> We like her, is how. I've gotten plural letters asking for money for her re-election and she's not in my state.


You should send her as much money as possible anyways.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> I don't know how this crazy lady is still in Congress, she should have been kicked out long ago.



If they kicked out crazy ladies, how many Dems would be out?


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again



Really?  There was a first time?  MTG is about the only person left in DC these days who rightly need not be embarrassed about anything.

Especially with the shitting, farting, tripping, falling, forgetting, stuttering fool.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Circe said:


> We like her, is how. I've gotten plural letters asking for money for her re-election and she's not in my state.


trump keeps begging me for money, I'm not giving a penny to that traitor. Same with the other crazies in the Republican party.


----------



## Hellokitty (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Let's talk about Washington disregard the fact that he was the first President of the United States, the leader in the revolutionary war. Let's just talk about him as a slave owner disregard all his accomplishments denigrate his accomplishments if possible and that is why this question doesn't matter. The holiday started in 1966. It is set it is a celebration of Black American heritage. Only white supremacists on this site are trying to denigrate it by bringing up the man who brought it to America has a criminal record. That was a small part of his life, most of his life was good. I'm bringing Kwanzaa to America was a great achievement.



So long as it's celebrated only by black people from Africa, otherwise would be a cultural appropriation violation...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 29, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> So long as it's celebrated only by black people from Africa, otherwise would be a cultural appropriation violation...


Hey professor...where else do black people come from?

Oh yeah...Chicago. maybe Baltimore. Because duh.


----------



## Ringtone (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


​







						Maulana Karenga - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				


Criminal conviction and imprisonment​In 1971, Karenga was sentenced to 1 to 10 years in prison on counts of felony assault and false imprisonment.[16] One of the victims gave testimony of how Karenga and other men tortured her and another woman. The woman described having been stripped naked and beaten with an electrical cord. Karenga's estranged wife, Brenda Lorraine Karenga, testified that she sat on the other woman's stomach while another man forced water into her mouth through a hose.

A May 14, 1971, article in the _Los Angeles Times_ described the testimony of one of the women:



> Deborah Jones, who once was given the Swahili title of an African queen, said she and Gail Davis were whipped with an electrical cord and beaten with a karate baton after being ordered to remove their clothes. She testified that a hot soldering iron was placed in Miss Davis' mouth and placed against Miss Davis' face and that one of her own big toes was tightened in a vise. Karenga, head of US, also put detergent and running hoses in their mouths, she said. They also were hit on the heads with toasters.[17]


Jones and Brenda Karenga testified that Karenga believed the women were conspiring to poison him, which Davis has attributed to a combination of ongoing police pressure and his own drug abuse.[4][18]

Karenga denied any involvement in the torture, and argued that the prosecution was political in nature.[4][19] He was imprisoned at the California Men's Colony, where he studied and wrote on feminism, Pan-Africanism, and other subjects. The US Organization fell into disarray during his absence and was disbanded in 1974. After he petitioned several black state officials to support his parole on fair sentencing grounds, it was granted in 1975.[20]

Karenga has declined to discuss the convictions with reporters and does not mention them in biographical materials.[18] During a 2007 appearance at Wabash College, he again denied the charges and described himself as a former political prisoner.[21]


----------



## bodecea (Dec 29, 2021)

Circe said:


> I'm liking her better and better. She has courage, and she's usually right.
> 
> Huh. MTG for prez when she gets a little age on her?


"I'm liking her better and better"..................of course you are.  

"she's usually right"........................


----------



## bodecea (Dec 29, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> So long as it's celebrated only by black people from Africa, otherwise would be a cultural appropriation violation...


So, celebrating Santa Claus (St. Nick) is only appropriate in Turkey, right?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 29, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> So long as it's celebrated only by black people from Africa, otherwise would be a cultural appropriation violation...


So it would be cultural appropriation for Americans to use a Christmas tree (German), right?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 29, 2021)

LOL


Tipsycatlover said:


> I've heard of Let's Go Brandon and funt caces.  That's you.


...oh...lookie....a nerve got hit...


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So, celebrating Santa Claus (St. Nick) is only appropriate in Turkey, right?


Oh come now. Santa is a big fat white man. Something Trump conservatives can relate to.
As for cultural appropriation, I guess the Christians on here think Jesus was 6ft tall, blond hair, blue eyes and flowing blond beard. And don't even get me talking about his apostles with those great sounding Middle Eastern names like Andrew, James and Peter.....

They'll say they spoke English too....


----------



## maybelooking (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> You're just proved my point, it doesn't matter. It only matters to White Supremacists who are trying to discredit the celebration. It's origins are from Africa, the man responsible for bringing it to America is just a human being capable of doing it wrong and right like any of us. You can condemn him if you wish for all it's worth. But you can't condemn Kwanzaa.


so if evidence that Jeffrey Epstein turned his life around just before he was offed in prison comes to light......hed be an ok guy in your book?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 29, 2021)

maybelooking said:


> so if evidence that Jeffrey Epstein turned his life around just before he was offed in prison comes to light......hed be an ok guy in your book?


Would you like some apples with those oranges?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> I don't know how this crazy lady is still in Congress, she should have been kicked out long ago.


she ain't alone


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 29, 2021)

iceberg said:


> she ain't alone


True. There are like 11 others who are in the spotlight with her for helping plan the insurrection.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> So long as it's celebrated only by black people from Africa, otherwise would be a cultural appropriation violation...


I'm sure everyone's invited but basically it's black Africans here in America. They know how to party. And I don't mean stupid politics.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

maybelooking said:


> so if evidence that Jeffrey Epstein turned his life around just before he was offed in prison comes to light......hed be an ok guy in your book?


There's no comparison.


----------



## maybelooking (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> There's no comparison.


you're right.  Epstein wasn't a terrorist!


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Oh come now. Santa is a big fat white man. Something Trump conservatives can relate to.
> As for cultural appropriation, I guess the Christians on here think Jesus was 6ft tall, blond hair, blue eyes and flowing blond beard. And don't even get me talking about his apostles with those great sounding Middle Eastern names like Andrew, James and Peter.....
> 
> They'll say they spoke English too....


Thank you. You reminded me of one of my favorite movies. It's called " Saved ". It's a comedy / drama about kids in a religious school that don't quite fit in. In one scene the sister of a paraplegic kid in a wheelchair is painting the face of Jesus on this huge billboard cutout of him and the brother yells up, " You know he wasn't white ! " To which she replied, " Of course he was ! " and dismissed him completely. They see what they want to see; they believe Jesus is their property.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 29, 2021)

There was no such thing as Kwanzaa when I was a kid.  Heck, there was no such thing as a "Palestinian" people, either.

Today, a bunch of brainless leftists act as if both have been around for an eternity.  The truth of the matter is that both arose at about the same time and are total fabrications with a distinct political purpose in mind.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> There was no such thing as Kwanzaa when I was a kid.  Heck, there was no such thing as a "Palestinian" people, either.
> 
> Today, a bunch of brainless leftists act as if both have been around for an eternity.  The truth of the matter is that both arose at about the same time and are total fabrications with a distinct political purpose in mind.


Some things that have been around forever should have died out by now. New, better things have come along. Need made it necessary. Time can either work for you or against you. Sorry, you can't seem to comprehend the significance of things, time seems like it's working against you. Rather than saying everyone else is on the wrong path, you might want to review your own.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> There was no such thing as Kwanzaa when I was a kid.  Heck, there was no such thing as a "Palestinian" people, either.
> 
> Today, a bunch of brainless leftists act as if both have been around for an eternity.  The truth of the matter is that both arose at about the same time and are total fabrications with a distinct political purpose in mind.


Oh just thought about it, so you were born before 1948 ? You're a real old fart. LOL


----------



## Zincwarrior (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> I don't know how this crazy lady is still in Congress, she should have been kicked out long ago.


Hard to kick some one out I imagine.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Dec 29, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Really?  There was a first time?  MTG is about the only person left in DC these days who rightly need not be embarrassed about anything.
> 
> Especially with the shitting, farting, tripping, falling, forgetting, stuttering fool.


Nope don't need to be embarrassed about no Jewish Space Lasers.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 29, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Little white goober sits there and scratches his head and wonders why he never heard of Palestinians or Kwaanza as a kid, growing up in his little sheltered whitebread family and neighborhood.
> 
> Gee, that must mean they didn't exist.
> 
> Because DUH


The fact that Kwanza was invented in 1966 has nothing to do with my race, even if you do hate it.

Nor did the fact that the six day war occured in 1967.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The fact that Kwanza was invented in 1966 has nothing to do with my race, even if you do hate it.
> 
> Nor did the fact that the six day war occured in 1967.


Earlier you mentioned Palestinians, they've existed for thousands of years. But they weren't especially noticed by the West until they were displaced when the state of Israel was formed in 1948. So when you said they didn't exist when you were born, I figured you were either one of the eternals here on Earth or you simply lied. I never heard of Kwanza until I moved to Omaha, some people here have been celebrating it for over 40 years now. Public celebrations of Kwanzaa in Omaha have only been going on for the past several years. It's getting broad reception in the black community.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


“American Maulana Karenga created Kwanzaa in 1966 during the aftermath of the Watts riots[2]as a specifically African-American holiday.”
Not a religion. It’s the equivalent to National Taco Day.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “American Maulana Karenga created Kwanzaa in 1966 during the aftermath of the Watts riots[2]as a specifically African-American holiday.”
> Not a religion. It’s the equivalent to National Taco Day.


Maybe to an ignorant, insulting prick who doesn't know anything about it or celebrate it.


----------



## Foolardi (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


  Basically those who despise her are VERY easy to figure out.
   She is All American.Basically what this Country was supposed to be all about.
   That she is strong willed and does not take lightly those who can't wait to
  find fault with Americanism { a near cult mindset today } is appreciated by those of her
  Ilk.I am so sick & tired as are most Patriots and America Lovers, to know there are
  are actually true blue Patriots in Congress not afarid in the least to be All American.
   Screw those who can't wait to downgrade this Greatest of all Country.
    The Finest example every devised to allow Freedom and Prosperity to rise to
  the top.Making Exceptionalism a real plausible reality.
    Real Americans know full well that those quick to attack her are the same pathetic
  creeps who pulled this same crap against Sarah Palin and also Michele Bachmann.
    At least we know who are backers of Freedom,Prosperity and Americanism.
   Instead these pathetic examples of United States Cannibalism.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “American Maulana Karenga created Kwanzaa in 1966 during the aftermath of the Watts riots[2]as a specifically African-American holiday.”
> Not a religion. It’s the equivalent to National Taco Day.


Correct, but since it is based on a compilation of harvest festivals in Africa, especially West Africa, where most of the American blacks came from through the slave trade, I would compare it to Thanksgiving.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> At least National Taco Day is a real religion.


Neither are religions, so you're hung up on religions are you, sounds like a real problem.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...



Jewish Space Laser Barbie is a joke everywhere except the Republican Party.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Oh just thought about it, so you were born before 1948 ? You're a real old fart. LOL



If he’s less than 80, he’s younger than most posters here.


----------



## Stann (Dec 29, 2021)

Toro said:


> Jewish Space Laser Barbie is a joke everywhere except the Republican Party.


She's the scarecrow in The wizard of Oz, still hasn't gotten her brain.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Little white goober sits there and scratches his head and wonders why he never heard of Palestinians or Kwaanza as a kid, growing up in his little sheltered whitebread family and neighborhood.
> 
> Gee, that must mean they didn't exist.
> 
> Because DUH


They didn't.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “American Maulana Karenga created Kwanzaa in 1966 during the aftermath of the Watts riots[2]as a specifically African-American holiday.”
> Not a religion. It’s the equivalent to National Taco Day.


Cinco de Mayo. Many people really believe that Cinco de Mayo is an American holiday.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Dec 30, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


Its not a fake religion, but it's definitely a fake holiday.


----------



## Stann (Dec 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> They didn't.


Only in your sick little mind.


----------



## Stann (Dec 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Cinco de Mayo. Many people really believe that Cinco de Mayo is an American holiday.


It is, it celebrates the Battle of Pueblo, which eventually led to Mexico's independence. Mexico is part of the Americas so it is an American holiday. Especially in States like Texas Arizona New Mexico and California where the majority of Americans are of Mexican American descent. It is hugely celebrated here in Omaha. South Omaha being the Hispanic capital of Nebraska.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2021)

Stann said:


> It is, it celebrates the Battle of Pueblo, which eventually led to Mexico's independence. Mexico is part of the Americas so it is an American holiday. Especially in States like Texas Arizona New Mexico and California where the majority of Americans are of Mexican American descent. It is hugely celebrated here in Omaha. South Omaha being the Hispanic capital of Nebraska.


No it is not an American holiday.  It commemorates nothing that occurred in the United States of America.  It isn't even celebrated in Mexico.  It is a celebration entirely manufactured by the alcoholic beverage industry.

There isn't a Hispanic majority in California.   The invasion is now mostly Hatian, African and middle eastern so there might not ever be a Hispanic majority.  Especially if the dung beetles can be convinced to abort themselves.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It commemorates nothing that occurred in the United States of America.


Neither do Christmas or Easter.

Look at you, just vomiting the first thought that fizzles into your colon.


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's not fake? Who created it?


What difference does that make? Who created Easter or Halloween. Does that make them fake?


----------



## Stann (Dec 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> No it is not an American holiday.  It commemorates nothing that occurred in the United States of America.  It isn't even celebrated in Mexico.  It is a celebration entirely manufactured by the alcoholic beverage industry.
> 
> There isn't a Hispanic majority in California.   The invasion is now mostly Hatian, African and middle eastern so there might not ever be a Hispanic majority.  Especially if the dung beetles can be convinced to abort themselves.


You're right and wrong at the same time. Looked it up it is not widely celebrated in Mexico other than the city of Pueblo where the battle occurred it is not
 celebrated. That makes it even more exclusively an American holiday, especially for Mexican Americans. Interestingly enough, I looked up the demographics on Mexican Americans, there are 10.9 million of them. In 2019 their population shrank by 7%. Due to enforcing immigration efforts and because of a strengthening economy in Mexico. Wouldn't that be ironic if Mexico surpasses the United States in their wealth and economy.


----------



## Stann (Dec 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> No it is not an American holiday.  It commemorates nothing that occurred in the United States of America.  It isn't even celebrated in Mexico.  It is a celebration entirely manufactured by the alcoholic beverage industry.
> 
> There isn't a Hispanic majority in California.   The invasion is now mostly Hatian, African and middle eastern so there might not ever be a Hispanic majority.  Especially if the dung beetles can be convinced to abort themselves.


I didn't realize that, you are correct about California. It has so many minorities, no single minority forms law majority minority population. That was a tongue twister. No wonder it's the most creative and productive State we have.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2021)

Stann said:


> You're right and wrong at the same time. Looked it up it is not widely celebrated in Mexico other than the city of Pueblo where the battle occurred it is not
> celebrated. That makes it even more exclusively an American holiday, especially for Mexican Americans. Interestingly enough, I looked up the demographics on Mexican Americans, there are 10.9 million of them. In 2019 their population shrank by 7%. Due to enforcing immigration efforts and because of a strengthening economy in Mexico. Wouldn't that be ironic if Mexico surpasses the United States in their wealth and economy.


Cinco de Mayo is an American holiday for drinking.  Especially for college kids.  I wouldn't worry about ironic.   As long as Mexico has Mexicans it will not be successful. Chiba though, China will destroy us.   Which we might well deserve.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Cinco de Mayo. Many people really believe that Cinco de Mayo is an American holiday.


It's a Mexican-American holiday, celebrated in the U.S. more than in Mexico....just like St. Patrick's Day is more an Irish-American holiday.


----------



## Stann (Dec 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Cinco de Mayo is an American holiday for drinking.  Especially for college kids.  I wouldn't worry about ironic.   As long as Mexico has Mexicans it will not be successful. Chiba though, China will destroy us.   Which we might well deserve.


If any people deserve to leave the world it's probably the Chinese. We did such a terrible job at it.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 30, 2021)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


She is such a perfect representative of the Trump Cult.  Bigly!!!


----------



## Stann (Dec 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Not by queer teachers, or non queer teachers. Kindergarten is no place for school discussions of sexuality.  That's crazy.


Parents have done such a great job on teaching their kids about sex education. My own mother admitted to me the first time she became pregnant she didn't know how it happened. I never had a discussion about sex with my parents. Schools at the time just taught about the biological principles involved. I wish I had been given a lot more guidance. It would have saved me a whole lot of grief in my early life. And although kindergarten might seem too early to start. It's not, it could save them from being victimized by predators. I'm certain the educators have wisdom enough to know what they can and cannot teach at each age level. If there's no sex education all children are at risk for exploitation and letting their emotions get the better them and make stupid mistakes.


----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2021)

Bless  MTGreen!  we like her!!!!

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Has Huge Lead In Midterm Primary – ‘Cruising To Reelection’​
December 29, 2021








						Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Has Huge Lead In Midterm Primary - 'Cruising To Reelection'
					

If there is one conservative Republican Democrats hate more than Trump, it might be Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia. Democrats and the media have repeatedly tried to cancel Greene or even oust her from Congress. They have tried to paint her as a toxic figure, but it hasn’t worked. She is...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Stann (Dec 30, 2021)

skye said:


> Bless  MTGreen!  we like her!!!!
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Has Huge Lead In Midterm Primary – ‘Cruising To Reelection’​
> December 29, 2021
> ...


I hope the people of Georgia aren't that ignorant. Guess we'll have to wait till we get the election results to find out. The one thing Georgia does have is a honest Republican election board commission. They put trump in his place when he tried to corrupt the results of the election.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 30, 2021)

skye said:


> Bless  MTGreen!  we like her!!!!
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Has Huge Lead In Midterm Primary – ‘Cruising To Reelection’​
> December 29, 2021
> ...


Of course you do.....people like you encourage the worst of humanity in behalf of your so-called religion.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 30, 2021)

Thread has been cleaned up.  Stick to the topic, please.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2021)

Stann said:


> Parents have done such a great job on teaching their kids about sex education. My own mother admitted to me the first time she became pregnant she didn't know how it happened. I never had a discussion about sex with my parents. Schools at the time just taught about the biological principles involved. I wish I had been given a lot more guidance. It would have saved me a whole lot of grief in my early life. And although kindergarten might seem too early to start. It's not, it could save them from being victimized by predators. I'm certain the educators have wisdom enough to know what they can and cannot teach at each age level. If there's no sex education all children are at risk for exploitation and letting their emotions get the better them and make stupid mistakes.


Schools are no place for sex education of children.  Today not even high school is appropriate since they lie about biology.    Sex education today is just grooming children for pedophiles.


----------



## Stann (Dec 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Schools are no place for sex education of children.  Today not even high school is appropriate since they lie about biology.    Sex education today is just grooming children for pedophiles.


From what you've said schools are the main place children should be getting their sex education from. Schools don't lie, they give out unbiased, truthful information.


----------



## Stann (Dec 31, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Which psychopath created it?


If you're talking about the Doctor who created Kwanza, he did have a criminal record in his youth. he went to prison and paid for his crimes. that cannot or should not detract from the fact that he brought a wonderful festival to American Blacks that celebrates their history and gives them some pride and enriches their lives a little. But leave it to the haters on here to try to detract from that.


----------



## Toro (Dec 31, 2021)

Word


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 31, 2021)

Stann said:


> From what you've said schools are the main place children should be getting their sex education from. Schools don't lie, they give out unbiased, truthful information.


And schools will have professionals fucking the children.  Miramonte comes to mind.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2021)

Stann said:


> Earlier you mentioned Palestinians, they've existed for thousands of years. But they weren't especially noticed by the West until they were displaced when the state of Israel was formed in 1948. So when you said they didn't exist when you were born, I figured you were either one of the eternals here on Earth or you simply lied. I never heard of Kwanza until I moved to Omaha, some people here have been celebrating it for over 40 years now. Public celebrations of Kwanzaa in Omaha have only been going on for the past several years. It's getting broad reception in the black community.


What an utterly stupid statement. Of course that is understandable because you are a very stupid individual.

Islam hasn't even been around for thousands of years, you foolish boy. 

If their sense of identity goes back "thousands" of years, shouldn't they be worshiping Baal, you ignoramus?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 31, 2021)

Stann said:


> If you're talking about the Doctor who created Kwanza,



Teacher. Torturer. Toaster aficionado.

All around great guy.


----------



## Stann (Dec 31, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Teacher. Torturer. Toaster aficionado.
> 
> All around great guy.


Like I said you could pick out the bad points about anybody Washington was just a f****** slave holder along with Thomas Jefferson they did nothing their whole lives of any good any worth. You see it just doesn't work. You're pathetic to talk to attack a whole people, by using the weaknesses of one human being at one moment in his life. If you think you're a Christian you are not if you think you're a Christian you will be judged very harshly for all the judging you've done in your life.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 1, 2022)

Kwaanza is a religion about as much as St. Patrick's Day is.

MTG is a retard's retard.


----------



## Stann (Jan 1, 2022)

I think she's a psychopath like her little tin god trump.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 1, 2022)

There has never been a conspiracy theory that mad hatter Greene doesn't like.

Sandy Hook and Parkland were staged.

President Donald Trump was waging a clandestine war on a Satan-worshipping cabal of child-abusers and cannibals.

No airplane hit the Pentagon on 9/11.

California's wildfires were started by a Jewish Space Laser™.

I would be embarrassed to be from her district.


----------



## Stann (Jan 1, 2022)

g5000 said:


> There has never been a conspiracy theory that mad hatter Greene doesn't like.
> 
> Sandy Hook and Parkland were staged.
> 
> ...


Like I said I just don't understand how people could be that stupid. And obviously deluded person representing you in Congress. That is just playing sick.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 1, 2022)

Stann said:


> Like I said I just don't understand how people could be that stupid. And obviously deluded person representing you in Congress. That is just playing sick.


Just think.  This insane bigoted idiot is the best person her district could find to represent them.

_*shudder*_


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MTG knows nothing about Kwaanza and did not come up with this talking point. She was fed this talking point by a strategist, with the strategy of securing the votes of racist idiots.
> 
> So, think about what this means:
> 
> ...






I assure you that the only one whining about the term deplorable is you

Those who Hillary gave that label to wear that label with pride

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 1, 2022)

Stann said:


> And obviously deluded person representing you in Congress.



You leave the squad alone!!!!


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2022)

Damaged Eagle


Toddsterpatriot said:


> You leave the squad alone!!!!


Attempting to redirect the conversation. Sorry, off subject, no sale! Besides I'm onto your trickery and deceit now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Damaged Eagle
> 
> Attempting to redirect the conversation. Sorry, off subject, no sale! Besides I'm onto your trickery and deceit now.



Exactly!
We must never mention deluded Democrats.
Deluded Democrats in Congress must never be discussed.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Exactly!
> We must never mention deluded Democrats.
> Deluded Democrats in Congress must never be discussed.


You can mention them all you want on some other thread, this one's about the craziest nut on the Republican side of the aisle.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> You can mention them all you want on some other thread, this one's about the craziest nut on the Republican side of the aisle.



Or, I could mention them here.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Or, I could mention them here.


Of course you can that would prove you're a total idiot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Of course you can that would prove you're a total idiot.



I already told you, leave the squad out of this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Of course you can that would prove you're a total idiot.




Invest that $3 billion.....Durr


----------



## August West (Jan 2, 2022)

Twitter has finally had enough of Marge. Banned permanently.








						Marjorie Taylor Greene permanently banned from Twitter
					

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s personal Twitter account was permanently banned for violating the tech giant’s “COVID-19 misinformation policy.”




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2022)

August West said:


> Twitter has finally had enough of Marge. Banned permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Post. That's been long overdue.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2022)

August West said:


> Twitter has finally had enough of Marge. Banned permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw the bipartisan house committee on January 6th issue a statement condemning Trump and saying he should never be able to hold office again. That would be Justice. Cutting this cancer out of our nation completely before it kills all of us.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 3, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Actually it was intentionally meant to compliment Christmas
> 
> Margie Greene is a racist bitch


By first amendment standards ?


----------



## Delldude (Jan 3, 2022)

g5000 said:


> There has never been a conspiracy theory that mad hatter Greene doesn't like.
> 
> Sandy Hook and Parkland were staged.
> 
> ...


Regardless of your hate for the right, she has 1st amendment rights to freedom of speech.


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Regardless of your hate for the right, she has 1st amendment rights to freedom of speech.


Who says she doesn't have the right to babble nonsensically like she does...?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 3, 2022)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


Embarrassed herself....
Nah....you got it all wrong...she distinguished herself you mean.

Her description of the psuedo holy day is aggressive yes....but not at all innacurate.

 Soooo you don't like it when she acts just like AOC eh?

Jo


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Embarrassed herself....
> Nah....you got it all wrong...she distinguished herself you mean.
> 
> Her description of the psuedo holy day is aggressive yes....but not at all innacurate.
> ...


Of course it's inaccurate. Kwanzaa is not a religion.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Of course it's inaccurate. Kwanzaa is not a religion.


Not a religious organization...
The loose use of the word however is really no different than calling a Trump voter a cultist.  We allow what pleases us.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...



MTG walks into a bar....

And lowers it immediately.


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Not a religious organization...
> The loose use of the word however is really no different than calling a Trump voter a cultist.  We allow what pleases us.


It wasn't loosely used. She called it a fake religion. It's in no way a religion in any sense, fake or not. It's a celebration.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> It wasn't loosely used. She called it a fake religion. It's in no way a religion in any sense, fake or not. It's a celebration.


It was loosely used the very same way the word cultist is constantly " loosely" used. You're trying to box something for the unrelated purpose of driving a value judgement. The effort is simply too clumsy.

Jo


----------



## San Souci (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


It is a fake Holiday created by a Psychopath.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 4, 2022)

San Souci said:


> It is a fake Holiday created by a Psychopath.


MJT is a bombastic speaker....I like that myself...her characterization of the annual event is rather aggressive but it reaches her Target audience the same way AOC does by saying of Republican men " they just want to fuck me ". Bombast had become the modus operandi of choice these days....lefty only dislikes it when he's not the one doing it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 4, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Regardless of your hate for the right, she has 1st amendment rights to freedom of speech.



And she is not being prosecuted for what she says

The First Amendment does not say a private company cannot set rules of behavior


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2022)

justoffal said:


> MJT is a bombastic speaker....I like that myself...her characterization of the annual event is rather aggressive but it reaches her Target audience the same way AOC does by saying of Republican men " they just want to fuck me ". Bombast had become the modus operandi of choice these days....lefty only dislikes it when he's not the one doing it.


Great, then what's fake about it?


----------



## Jets (Jan 4, 2022)

Rep Greene could care less whether she embarrasses herself or not. Her fundraising tends to climb regardless…


----------



## Delldude (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> I think she's a psychopath like her little tin god trump.


He he he.......she sure gets all the clowns on the left up in a hissy fit whenever she says something.

That's worth the price of admission.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Great, then what's fake about it?


Kwanza? It is ALL fake. No such thing. Fake like "Blacking" some movies like "The Wiz" and "Blacula".


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Kwanza? It is ALL fake. No such thing. Fake like "Blacking" some movies like "The Wiz" and "Blacula".


Fake like Christmas is fake?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, they kicked MTG off of Twitter so we won't be hearing from her again.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 4, 2022)

Listened to her yesterday at about this time on the Charley Kirk
  Radio show.Talk radio format.She was direct and full of useful info.
    She along with Louie Gohmert took great strides in making sure
  they got into the D.C. Jail where around 40 January 6th " Insurrectionists "
    are being held.There was another Pol also.Earlier in the year Greene,Gohmert
    Matt Gaetz and Paul Gosar tried twice w/o luck to visit the Jail.
   So they decided to make an issue of it for good reason.Writing Congressional
  Letters to both the D.C. Mayors office and also the D.C. Department of Corrections
   and staff.They finally in early December were given a go.
  But  even then they were hampered.Given a lenghty tour { around 2 hrs. }
    and tried to end it w/o meeting a single prisoner.But meet the prisoners
     they did as it was roundly appreciated and made their day.Their life.
     Being deinied basic common decency and visitation,up till then.
   Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene released her Report titled :
   " Unusually Cruel: An Eyewitness Report from Inside the DC Jail ".
    But to hear her tell it was music to me ears.She was specific,yet
    upset and outraged and also rational.What she said Needed to he heard.
    It did not lack candor or Emotion.


----------



## Stann (Jan 4, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Regardless of your hate for the right, she has 1st amendment rights to freedom of speech.


Thank God she's finally off Twitter, a private company can cancel out any insane person like her.


----------



## Stann (Jan 4, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Listened to her yesterday at about this time on the Charley Kirk
> Radio show.Talk radio format.She was direct and full of useful info.
> She along with Louie Gohmert took great strides in making sure
> they got into the D.C. Jail where around 40 January 6th " Insurrectionists "
> ...


You have the right to listen to her insanity if you want I'm sick of it, thank God she's off Twitter now if they'll just work on the rest of the crazy loons it would be great. And I know there's crazy people on both sides there's a whole lot more of them on the far right than there is on the far left.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 4, 2022)

Kwanzaa was created by Maulana Ndabezitha Karenga (formerly Ronald McKinley Everett) who is a black activist.   He created the black nationalist movement and clashed violently with the Black Panthers.  He was convicted of felony assault, torture and false imprisonment.   Somehow this POS got a doctorate in political science and something called 'social ethics.'  Karenga created Kwanzaa to "give blacks an alternative to the existing holiday and give blacks an opportunity to celebrate themselves and their history, rather than simply imitate the practice of the dominant society"

So, Kwanzaa represents a segregationist black movement in order to deny the American tradition of Christmas based on a modern racist fairy tale.

More on this POS Karenga...

Criminal conviction and imprisonment​In 1971, Karenga was sentenced to one to ten years in prison on counts of felony assault and false imprisonment.[16] One of the victims gave testimony of how Karenga and other men tortured her and another woman. The woman described having been stripped naked and beaten with an electrical cord. Karenga's estranged wife, Brenda Lorraine Karenga, testified that she sat on the other woman's stomach while another man forced water into her mouth through a hose.

A May 14, 1971, article in the _Los Angeles Times_ described the testimony of one of the women:




> Deborah Jones, who once was given the Swahili title of an African queen, said she and Gail Davis were whipped with an electrical cord and beaten with a karate baton after being ordered to remove their clothes. She testified that a hot soldering iron was placed in Miss Davis' mouth and placed against Miss Davis' face and that one of her own big toes was tightened in a vise. Karenga, head of US, also put detergent and running hoses in their mouths, she said. They also were hit on the heads with toasters.[17]



Jones and Brenda Karenga testified that Karenga believed the women were conspiring to poison him, which Davis has attributed to a combination of ongoing police pressure and his own drug abuse.[4][18]

Karenga denied any involvement in the torture, and argued that the prosecution was political in nature.[4][19] He was imprisoned at the California Men's Colony, where he studied and wrote on feminism, Pan-Africanism, and other subjects. The US Organization fell into disarray during his absence and was disbanded in 1974. After he petitioned several black state officials to support his parole on fair sentencing grounds, it was granted in 1975.[20]

Karenga has declined to discuss the convictions with reporters and does not mention them in biographical materials.[18] During a 2007 appearance at Wabash College, he again denied the charges and described himself as a former political prisoner.[21]


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


Kwanza is a newly created holiday / celebration.  It's just something someone pulled out of thin air.  There's no historical context to this faux holiday.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 4, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Kwanza is a newly created holiday / celebration.  It's just something someone pulled out of thin air.  There's no historical context to this faux holiday.


Yes, it was created by an ex-felon.   Read my post #238.


----------



## Stann (Jan 4, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Kwanza is a newly created holiday / celebration.  It's just something someone pulled out of thin air.  There's no historical context to this faux holiday.


Like most holidays it's a compilation, in this case it's based on African harvest festivals, especially West African ones, since this is a primary region where most African Americans in America came from via the slave trade.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> Like most holidays it's a compilation, in this case it's based on African harvest festivals, especially West African ones, since this is a primary region where most African Americans in America came from via the slave trade.


It's a black segregationist event created by an ex-felon who went to jail for torturing 2 women then claimed he was a political prisoner.


----------



## Stann (Jan 4, 2022)

Delldude said:


> He he he.......she sure gets all the clowns on the left up in a hissy fit whenever she says something.
> 
> That's worth the price of admission.


People actually pay to hear her speak ? I can see paying her to shut up but not paying her to speak that's insanity.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 4, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Kwaanza is a religion about as much as St. Patrick's Day is.
> 
> MTG is a retard's retard.


Don't these cultists get it?

They spent a year crying about being called "deplorable" 

MTG was spoonfed this talking g point by a strategist and ran with it, because her strategists and she think her base is composed of racist retards.

Don't they see who actually thinks the least of them? Their own "heroes".


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> You have the right to listen to her insanity if you want I'm sick of it, thank God she's off Twitter now if they'll just work on the rest of the crazy loons it would be great. And I know there's crazy people on both sides there's a whole lot more of them on the far right than there is on the far left.


  I guess that explains why Trump won 2,497 Counties to Biden's 477 counties.
   Trump taking 18 of 19 Belwether Counties ta boot.
   Not a single GOP Incumbent { sans those winning special elections }
   lost.
    Biden won because of Election Tampering.Like stopping vote counting in
   the middle of the night.In Select Democrat hubs like Philly,Detroit and Atlanta.
    Unverified Absentee ballots.Crooked Dominion Machine tabulations.
     Where vote tabulations were done abroad like in Germany and Spain.
    Mollie Hemingway of The Federalist wrote a book about the Democrats
    desperation in taking over most aspects of the 2020 Elections.
   TIME wrote a piece in early  Feburary titled :
    - The Secret History of the Shadow Campaign That Saved the 2020 Election -
by Molly Ball { Feb,4th,2020 }


----------



## Stann (Jan 4, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> I guess that explains why Trump won 2,497 Counties to Biden's 477 counties.
> Trump taking 18 of 19 Belwether Counties ta boot.
> Not a single GOP Incumbent { sans those winning special elections }
> lost.
> ...


No thanks, I only like the conspiracy theories that make sense; like trump being brainwashed by the Russians. That makes sense because he tried to destroy America, and he was the first American President to have a bromance with not one but two totalitarian dictators.


----------



## Stann (Jan 4, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> I guess that explains why Trump won 2,497 Counties to Biden's 477 counties.
> Trump taking 18 of 19 Belwether Counties ta boot.
> Not a single GOP Incumbent { sans those winning special elections }
> lost.
> ...


Also off subject.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> Thank God she's finally off Twitter, a private company can cancel out any insane person like her.


But radical muslims and democrats are immune?
When they use their platform to promote/support one political party, opens them to regulation.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> No thanks, I only like the conspiracy theories that make sense; like trump being brainwashed by the Russians. That makes sense because he tried to destroy America, and he was the first American President to have a bromance with not one but two totalitarian dictators.


Obviously you have a source for your claims....?


----------



## Stann (Jan 4, 2022)

Delldude said:


> But radical muslims and democrats are immune?
> When they use their platform to promote/support one political party, opens them to regulation.


I guess would be that they're not as crazy as this woman was. She definitely incited blind hatred against so many it was unbelievable


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> No thanks, I only like the conspiracy theories that make sense; like trump being brainwashed by the Russians. That makes sense because he tried to destroy America, and he was the first American President to have a bromance with not one but two totalitarian dictators.


No Thanks.Typical of a garden variety leftist.Ignore or steer clear of Facts
  because of their inherent inability to debate.
    Because a defining characteristic of a Conservative is they Value Truth.
     The Left does not Value Truth.
    In fact,they go - One Step Beyond - { 1959 } with their version of a Horror
  show.If you can't debate than disarm and discombobulate.
     The Joe Biden Regime is the very definition of a Conspiracy Presidency.
     Nothing adds up. Nothing works.Nothing runs like clockwork EXCEPT
    Targeting and Persecuting their betters { Conservatives }.
     That is why these Leftist Bullies in the MSM went after Marjorie Taylor Greene.
     She was/is a  strong-willed American Patriot.Is used to defending herself.
     Democrats are lost without having other Democrats run to their rescue.
     They are cowardly bullies.also.


----------



## Stann (Jan 4, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> No Thanks.Typical of a garden variety leftist.Ignore or steer clear of Facts
> because of their inherent inability to debate.
> Because a defining characteristic of a Conservative is they Value Truth.
> The Left does not Value Truth.
> ...


Twitter said she violated their policies many many times. That's why she's no longer on Twitter. And it's a private company, they have the right to do that.


----------



## Stann (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> Twitter said she violated their policies many many times. That's why she's no longer on Twitter. And it's a private company, they have the right to do that.


If you think like her you might want to read their policies so you don't get kicked off Twitter.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> People actually pay to hear her speak ? I can see paying her to shut up but not paying her to speak that's insanity.


You people wig out and here contributions go through the roof. Maybe your cronies need to rethink their responses.


----------



## Stann (Jan 4, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You people wig out and here contributions go through the roof. Maybe your cronies need to rethink their responses.


Encouraging the worst from one's constituents isn't a well thought out strategy for either party. Politics isn't a joke, it determines how well and how many will succeed in their lives.


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> I guess that explains why Trump won 2,497 Counties to Biden's 477 counties.
> Trump taking 18 of 19 Belwether Counties ta boot.
> Not a single GOP Incumbent { sans those winning special elections }
> lost.
> ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...



Problem is that some people take this stupidity as "showing that this person is just like me" and they love it.


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jan 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


You get your booster yet??? You need to booster up, otherwise no "Kwanzaa" for you, "boosters are for democrats like Tricks are for kids....."


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

Death-Ninja said:


> You get your booster yet??? You need to booster up, otherwise no "Kwanzaa" for you, "boosters are for democrats like Tricks are for kids....."


Were you one of the on vaccinated that I heard about dying today on the news. You won't be missed. By the way I'm not a Democrat I'm an independent. Both parties have major flaws but the Republican party is out doing it in the flaws department.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Twitter said she violated their policies many many times. That's why she's no longer on Twitter. And it's a private company, they have the right to do that.


  Twitter exists to do this.Name for me the time that Twitter even came close to
    Taking a Democrat to task for their outrageous mouths on it's platform.
     Fir starters ... Maxine Waters.The Populace is aware of this.How could
  they not be.The FREE PRESS is not Free.It's blatantly one-sided.
    Mark Levin proved it with ... - Unfreedom of the Press - { 2019 }.
     Silicon Valley was put in place for just this purpose.To stiffle and redirect
     speech.Their Business Model has been found out.Around 98 % or higher
   in favor of The Democrat party.That is who Silicon Valley funds and votes for.
   Or should I say " fir ".


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Twitter exists to do this.Name for me the time that Twitter even came close to
> Taking a Democrat to task for their outrageous mouths on it's platform.
> Fir starters ... Maxine Waters.The Populace is aware of this.How could
> they not be.The FREE PRESS is not Free.It's blatantly one-sided.
> ...


I went on the internet and looked up Twitter and their policy and who's been affected there was a good list of at least 50 people the only two Republicans I saw were your this crazy lady and of course crazy trump. I know most of these people but and I'm pretty sure the Democrats, here's a list of just a few Justin Bieber, Ellen DeGeneres, Pope Francis and Lady Gaga. Like I said there were about 50 people on that list. On the second list too with all the specifics, the vast majority aren't to find as Democrats or Republicans just extremists there is one that caught my eye it was fake antifa account it was set up by white supremacists, most of the suspensions or political and were from the far right involving conspiracy theories. Two very noticeable exceptions or Barack Obama and the New York times and something called smash racism DC which was a far left group.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 5, 2022)

Faun said:


> Fake like Christmas is fake?


Christmas is for Christians. Filthy Kwanza was made up in the 1960's by a radical Psychopath. It does not exist .


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...



You just want to sleep with her.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Christmas is for Christians. Filthy Kwanza was made up in the 1960's by a radical Psychopath. It does not exist .


Who cares who started Christmas. It's a fake holiday that like Kwanzaa, was simply just started and some filthy Pope declared it to be December 25th even though that's not even Jesus' birthday.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Like most holidays it's a compilation, in this case it's based on African harvest festivals, especially West African ones, since this is a primary region where most African Americans in America came from via the slave trade.


It’s based on nothing but race centrism.   West Africans have never heard of it.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 5, 2022)

Faun said:


> Who cares who started Christmas. It's a fake holiday that like Kwanzaa, was simply just started and some filthy Pope declared it to be December 25th even though that's not even Jesus' birthday.


Lol.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 5, 2022)

Liberals never fail to demonstrate their tolerance for those who present an opposing view


Stann said:


> People actually pay to hear her speak ? I can see paying her to shut up but not paying her to speak that's insanity.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Christmas is for Christians. Filthy Kwanza was made up in the 1960's by a radical Psychopath. It does not exist .


At least half of the authors of the Bible were mass murderers, usually killing foreigners but often killing their own because they didn't follow their religious laws / ordinances. The Christmas holiday itself is largely made up of pagan ideas. That is one reason the Puritans didn't celebrate the birth of Christ.


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> At least half of the authors of the Bible were mass murderers, usually killing foreigners but often killing their own because they didn't follow their religious laws / ordinances. The Christmas holiday itself is largely made up of pagan ideas. That is one reason the Puritans didn't celebrate the birth of Christ.



^^^This is what happens when you get your religious "education" from communists and drug addicts.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> ^^^This is what happens when you get your religious "education" from communists and drug addicts.


Actually I was born into a Catholic family. A very strict Catholic family. Obeying all the rules, forced to eat up all the dogma, catechism from kindergarten to a senior in high school. The whole works. Then I began to study the history of it all and found out the truth.


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> At least half of the authors of the Bible were mass murderers



Name them, and document the numbers of victims.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Name them, and document the numbers of victims.


I'm not doing your homework for you. I'll name just one Moses, he killed at least a third of those who followed him out of Egypt because his crazy tribal god told him to do so.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Christmas is for Christians. .....


And do you pretend to be one?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> I'm not doing your homework for you. I'll name just one Moses, he killed at least a third of those who followed him out of Egypt because his crazy tribal god told him to do so.



Which book(s) of the Bible did Moses write?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Also off subject.


*A Thread Is Not a Tightrope*


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Liberals never fail to demonstrate their tolerance for those who present an opposing view


Wow is that twisting the truth it's the total opposite. And it's gotten worse the far right is actually insane now.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Wow is that twisting the truth it's the total opposite. And it's gotten worse the far right is actually insane now.


I thought you were smarter than that.  I was wrong.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> At least half of the authors of the Bible were mass murderers, usually killing foreigners but often killing their own because they didn't follow their religious laws / ordinances. The Christmas holiday itself is largely made up of pagan ideas. That is one reason the Puritans didn't celebrate the birth of Christ.


I usually don't make comments like this, but you're an idiot.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> I thought you were smarter than that.  I was wrong.


You're following an insane woman and you call me dumb. You qualify for that rating.


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


Or Kwanzaa is but a made up event with no real connection to the entire universe (but for a few symbols loosely associated with imagined historical meaning).


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Or Kwanzaa is but a made up event with no real connection to the entire universe (but for a few symbols loosely associated with imagined historical meaning).


Christmas is more of a fake holiday than Kwanzaa is. It's largely based on pagan events and ceremonies.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Actually I was born into a Catholic family. A very strict Catholic family. Obeying all the rules, forced to eat up all the dogma, catechism from kindergarten to a senior in high school. The whole works. Then I began to study the history of it all and found out the truth.


The truth is that America celebrates Christmas, not Kwanzaa.  You are free not to celebrate it, just STFU and leave US alone.


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Christmas is more of a fake holiday than Kwanzaa is. It's largely based on pagan events and ceremonies.


Nonsense. Even if the date is a fiction and designed to coordinate with other festivals, the meaning of the Christmas holiday is obviously real (regardless of one’s religious beliefs).

The made-up “celebration” called Kwanzaa is entirely devoid of actual meaning. I don’t much care. It’s harmless. So is a good episode of The Office.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Nonsense. Even if the date is a fiction and designed to coordinate with other festivals, the meaning of the Christmas holiday is obviously real (regardless of one’s religious beliefs).
> 
> The made-up “celebration” called Kwanzaa is entirely devoid of actual meaning. I don’t much care. It’s harmless. So is a good episode of The Office.


Do you realize what you just said can be equally applied to Kwanza.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Do you realize what you just said can be equally applied to Kwanza.


I take that back, what you said better suits Kwanzaa than it does Christmas. Kwanzaa hasn't been contaminated by centuries of abuse and manipulation. It is a pure festival, celebrating life.


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Do you realize what you just said can be equally applied to Kwanza.


I realize that it can’t.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I realize that it can’t.


LOL I realize that you have very little cognitive thinking potential. Try to have a good day, I plan on it still got lots to do and I don't have time to waste here. Goodbye.


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL I realize that you have very little cognitive thinking potential. Try to have a good day, I plan on it still got lots to do and I don't have time to waste here. Goodbye.


I realize that you can’t defend your totally vapid bullshit contentions. So, the fact that you want to skulk off is fine. Buh bah.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Do you realize what you just said can be equally applied to Kwanza.


No, because only a small minority really celebrate Kwanzaa.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I realize that you can’t defend your totally vapid bullshit contentions. So, the fact that you want to skulk off is fine. Buh bah.


Just got out of the shower all dressed going out checked to see and of course you're here again with this incessant insanity. No wonder you support a crazy lady you are just as crazy. Goodbye and good luck with that sorry you're so crazy.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> I take that back, what you said better suits Kwanzaa than it does Christmas. Kwanzaa hasn't been contaminated by centuries of abuse and manipulation. It is a pure festival, celebrating life.


Kwanzaa is a pure flop.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Just got out of the shower all dressed going out checked to see and of course you're here again with this incessant insanity. No wonder you support a crazy lady you are just as crazy. Goodbye and good luck with that sorry you're so crazy.


I do not text and drive, I'm smarter than that.


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Just got out of the shower all dressed going out checked to see and of course you're here again with this incessant insanity. No wonder you support a crazy lady you are just as crazy. Goodbye and good luck with that sorry you're so crazy.


I accept your pathetic capitulation. Buh bah, again.


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do not text and drive, I'm smarter than that.


You aren’t even smarter than Brandon’s puppy.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do not text and drive, I'm smarter than that.


You're talking to yourself again.....


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> You're following an insane woman and you call me dumb. You qualify for that rating.


I'm following her?  She's not my representative  you dumb-ass.  She's not leading me anywhere.   

I'm just not intolerant of those whom I may disagree with on occasion.  You're too simple minded to accept and consider anything which might cause you to examine your views.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2022)

My 14 year old accidentally watched about 90 seconds of this gross troglodyte spewing her vitriol. She thought it was a parody from a movie or TV show.

I had to tell her that it was a congressperson. She did not believe me at first.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I accept your pathetic capitulation. Buh bah, again.


I'm back because I have a life doesn't mean I'm confused relating to you there's nothing to capitulate you can go on and on with your Insanity I don't care have a good life I'm not going to respond to you anymore cuz you're just that's it you're a troll you just keep dragging me along ask me stupid questions go to hell already goodbye


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> My 14 year old accidentally watched about 90 seconds of this gross troglodyte spewing her vitriol. She thought it was a parody from a movie or TV show.
> 
> I had to tell her that it was a congressperson. She did not believe me at first.


I totally understand. I think a lot of people in the world are going crazy.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 5, 2022)

Jets said:


> Rep Greene could care less whether she embarrasses herself or not. Her fundraising tends to climb regardless…


It's the new game in town.... I don't particularly like it but it's what works.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

justoffal said:


> It's the new game in town.... I don't particularly like it but it's what works.


I'm sure that's the same response the Germans had when Hitler came into power.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 5, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> And do you pretend to be one?


I am NOT a Christian. But the majority of Americans are.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 5, 2022)

Faun said:


> Who cares who started Christmas. It's a fake holiday that like Kwanzaa, was simply just started and some filthy Pope declared it to be December 25th even though that's not even Jesus' birthday.


So you were there when Jesus was born? OK--What date was it really?


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> I'm back because I have a life doesn't mean I'm confused relating to you there's nothing to capitulate you can go on and on with your Insanity I don't care have a good life I'm not going to respond to you anymore cuz you're just that's it you're a troll you just keep dragging me along ask me stupid questions go to hell already goodbye


You make odd noises. But you certainly don’t make sense. Please stop responding to me to say you aren’t going to respond to me. When you say you’re going; fucking just go.

You’re  a retard; but you are also a pathetic troll bitch.  So, feel obliged to fuck yourself.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

San Souci said:


> So you were there when Jesus was born? OK--What date was it really?


Biblical scholars agree that Christ was born in the fall of 4 bce.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2022)

San Souci said:


> So you were there when Jesus was born? OK--What date was it really?


The date was picked by a Pope centuries later. And while no one knows the exact date, there is evidence it wasn't in the winter.



			https://www.jw.org/en/bible-teachings/questions/when-was-jesus-born/
		


Regardless, the point is there was a time when there was no Christmas until one day, someone started it. Same with Kwanzaa.


----------



## Stann (Jan 5, 2022)

Faun said:


> The date was picked by a Pope centuries later. And while no one knows the exact date, there is evidence it wasn't in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was Pope Julius the first, he wanted to absorb some of the events and festivities  that celebrated Saturnalia. Basically, they took down a pagan god and replaced him with the tribal god.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> I'm back because I have a life doesn't mean I'm confused relating to you there's nothing to capitulate you can go on and on with your Insanity I don't care have a good life I'm not going to respond to you anymore cuz you're just that's it you're a troll you just keep dragging me along ask me stupid questions go to hell already goodbye


You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Winco (Jan 6, 2022)

J6 speech/rally w/matt gaetz should be VERY SPECIAL.

Hours away from this GREAT speech/rally.
Any thoughts on the gaetz/taylor speech/rally on J6?


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> J6 speech/rally w/matt gaetz should be VERY SPECIAL.
> 
> Hours away from this GREAT speech/rally.
> Any thoughts on the gaetz/taylor speech/rally on J6?


What was that?


----------



## Winco (Jan 6, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> What was that?


It happens tomorrow dude
Pay attention


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene embarrasses herself again calling Kwanzaa a " fake religion created by a psychopath ". This woman is beyond just playing ignorant, she is hatefully ignorant with an emphasis on super hatred towards anyone who is different than her white self. 1. Kwanzaa is not a religion, 2. Kwanzaa is cultural holiday to celebrate African-American heritage. Once again she doesn't know what she's talking about. Remember the adage, " It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool; then to open one's mouth and remove all doubt. "  This woman should never speak another word for the rest of her life.
> 
> Mod Edit: Sources are required
> 
> ...


Darkies should celebrate what we tell them to celebrate....

Kwanzaa is a racist holiday that teaches children to hate America and white Jesus....just like Hannukah


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> I went on the internet and looked up Twitter and their policy and who's been affected there was a good list of at least 50 people the only two Republicans I saw were your this crazy lady and of course crazy trump. I know most of these people but and I'm pretty sure the Democrats, here's a list of just a few Justin Bieber, Ellen DeGeneres, Pope Francis and Lady Gaga. Like I said there were about 50 people on that list. On the second list too with all the specifics, the vast majority aren't to find as Democrats or Republicans just extremists there is one that caught my eye it was fake antifa account it was set up by white supremacists, most of the suspensions or political and were from the far right involving conspiracy theories. Two very noticeable exceptions or Barack Obama and the New York times and something called smash racism DC which was a far left group.


  Shut yer pie hole you pathetic excuse of a poster.
  All yer silly ass need  do is spend a few hours { any day } and watch CNN
   and MSNBC.Not an hour goes by where they don't have guests on or the Host
   says ridiculously Unamercan things.Things that decades ago would qualify as
  Immediate Termination.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> I'm sure that's the same response the Germans had when Hitler came into power.


*Godwinfluenza *

When you've been reduced to nothing, you can always resort to swastika-slinging.  That pleases your choir.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 6, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> I say for Stann's punishment make him sit at a desk in the smallest cramped
> room in his Bldg. and read one full chapter of  Alexander Solzhenitsyn 's
> - The Gulag Archipelago - { 1918-1956 } and be prepared to be tested on the
> material.And explain what Solzhenitsyn meant by " If only there were evil people somewhere ... "


----------



## Stann (Jan 6, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Darkies should celebrate what we tell them to celebrate....
> 
> Kwanzaa is a racist holiday that teaches children to hate America and white Jesus....just like Hannukah


You must be a racist if you're condemning Hanukkah too.


----------



## Stann (Jan 6, 2022)

You are one sick bastard.


----------



## Stann (Jan 6, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Godwinfluenza *
> 
> When you've been reduced to nothing, you can always resort to swastika-slinging.  That pleases your choir.


All your Nazi stick together don't you, shout the other guy down and try to make him look like a bad guy. Sorry this is America we don't go for that bullshit.


----------



## Stann (Jan 6, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Darkies should celebrate what we tell them to celebrate....
> 
> Kwanzaa is a racist holiday that teaches children to hate America and white Jesus....just like Hannukah


Darkies, you are quite the white supremacist aren't you I'm answering your buddies out here will stick up for you and say you're not.


----------



## Stann (Jan 6, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> What was that?


Your great hero canceled his speech, his advisors warned him it would only let make him look more criminal about the occurrences on January 6th.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> Your great hero canceled his speech, his advisors warned him it would only let make him look more criminal about the occurrences on January 6th.


What great hero?


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> All your Nazi stick together don't you, shout the other guy down and try to make him look like a bad guy. Sorry this is America we don't go for that bullshit.


Invoking NAZI’s is the fastest way one demonstrates that they are an idiot and should be ignored, or laughed at.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jan 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> It happens tomorrow dude
> Pay attention


What happens?  Snowflakes melt down?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 6, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> What happens?  Snowflakes melt down?


I think it was a total cuck move for Trump to cancel his press conference today.....

He could have triggered so many libs if he said the Jan 6th riots were the best thing that happened in 2021.....


----------



## Meister (Jan 6, 2022)

*Thread closed, the topic seemed to have run out of its shelf life.*


----------

